# Khuli Loach



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been thinking about adding 2 or 3 Khuli loach to my tank but was warned by one Petsmart employee that they would eat my snails. Is that true?

I have a 75 gallon tank with three guppies (1 male, 2 female) three mollies (1 male, 2 female) 3 platys (1 male, 2 female) 4 black skirt tetras, 4 jumbo neon tetras, 2 large snails, 1 Bala Shark (would give away if I could) 1 African Dwarf Frog, 1 Pleco and 1 common gold fish won a the county fair this summer. 

Everyone plays nice except the Bala Shark. He's the tank bully.


----------



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

Loaches love snails but I've never seen a Kuhli eat a snail. I've heard of them eating the eggs or baby snails but not eating large snails.

It's kinda a hell yes with clowns and yo-yos but with kuhlis its an honest I don't know.

They are usually pretty docile but I've seen a kuhli attack a guppy but he was a loner in his tank. Poor thing had no friends. 

Good Luck.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 1 khulii loach in my tank, hes been in there for a few years. I also have a bunch of small pond snails that came on a piece of driftwood. I dont think the khuli loach is eating any of them but they multiply so fast maybe I'd never know. I dont specifically feed the khuli loach but I do make sure some flake food hits the bottom. I assume the khuli is eating the flake food at the bottom but I guess there is a chance hes eating the snails. For a while I was taking snails out and getting rid of them but decided it wasnt going to work, there were just too many. The population bounced right back within a few weeks so that makes me think it doesnt eat them. I got my tank from a friend and the khuli loach was in there when I got it but my friend hasnt seen it in over a year. So far in the 5 months I've had the tank I've seen it twice. I think I would get more than 3 so theres a better chance they would actually be seen.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By large snails, are you referring to Briggs (Mystery/Apple) snails?

Either way, Khulii's won't bother snails at all.


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm not sure what kind of snails I have. I need to do some research on them. They are now stuck together in the tank. I don't know if they are mating or fighting! I really didn't intend to keep them both in there. I have intended to put one in with my youngest son's Beta who lives in a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater and filter.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

I have 4 of these and 3 snails in my tank along with other fish. I'm going to assume you have Mystery snails. I really don't think that employee had any idea of what he was talking about to be frank. They are happy, docile fish that play and hide. I reccomend getting more than one though if you ever want to see it as they are very social with one another. Good luck!


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Bee - yes, after some research the snails do appear to be Mystery Snails.


----------

